# Dog ate corn on the cob, WHOLE!



## Dog_collector (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all, I joined because it is 9pm here in PA and one of my 5 dogs just ate two whole pieces of corn on the cob, a steak sandwich that was wrapped in paper towels, and the cellophane that was covering the paper plate. I'm surprised the paper plate was still there...ugh. Like I said I have 5 dogs, and in this case, i can narrow the culprits down to the two biggest ones who could reach the stove where it was sitting. Yes, i know, my fault, I only turned my back for a second to address my daughter while IN THE SAME ROOM as the dogs, and the corn, and in literally ten seconds it was GONE without a trace. just an empty paper plate where my supper once was. I'm worried though, since i know corn is not digestable i assume the cob, especailly a WHOLE cob (or two!) would be terrible to pass...so what do I do? I could call the e-vet but i couldnt take them myself plus a two year old and my husband doesnt get home for another 3 hours, and since i'm unsure of which dog did it....well we can all imagine THAT bill. Any suggestions or at the least, some reasurance that they will be ok? Oh, btw, the two that are possible culprits are coonhound mixes, male weighing around 80lbs female weighing about 65.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Talk to your vet ASAP. Corn cobs can cause intestinal blockages that can be deadly if they are not caught in time.


----------



## Dog_collector (Sep 10, 2009)

My local vet wont open until tomorrow morning will it be ok to wait til then? The on call emergency vet is at least a 2 hour drive. Some times I HATE living in the boonies!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

PICK UP THE PHONE, ok? Call them and ask what you should do.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Cider got a hold of a corn cob a few weeks ago. I was in tears terrified of a blockage. You need to start calling vets and asking for assistance. It's not something that you should wait and see about.


----------



## Dog_collector (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. They said exactly what i figured. The dogs are big enough for it to pass, one way or another, so just wait and see and as long as they are eating and drinking and pooping all is well.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

MY dog ate a Hungry man tv dinner, container and all. It passed just fine. Silly things dogs do. It's a wonder the dog race survives.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The dog who ate it MIGHT have chewed it into chunks first. Maybe. If so, that would be easier for them to pass. If they did swallow it whole......ouch. Hope everything comes out OK  .


----------

